# Concept Archery



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I AM A DEALER FOR CONCEPT YOU JUST DONT HEAR MUCH TALK ABOUT THEM WHAT IS YOU OPINION HERE IS A LINK
www.ConceptArchery.com


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

I would kind of like to know how that 99% left off feels. What happens when you want to let the bow down?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*I Will Admit Its Scarry*

I Think They Actually Mak You A Better Shooter Because You Are Pulling Back Harder Because Its So Easy So More Stable.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*What The*

I Cant Beleve There Is Not More Intrest In These Bows


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> I Cant Beleve There Is Not More Intrest In These Bows


:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

BEAR FOOT said:


> I Think They Actually Mak You A Better Shooter Because You Are Pulling Back Harder Because Its So Easy So More Stable.


More stable hmmm thats not what the pros say. They dont shoot much over 70% letoff. why would you be pulling back harder? Your sales pitch doesnt make any sence.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

kjwhfsd said:


> more Stable Hmmm Thats Not What The Pros Say. They Dont Shoot Much Over 70% Letoff. Why Would You Be Pulling Back Harder? Your Sales Pitch Doesnt Make Any Sence.


Shoot One


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Shoot One


Sorry I dont like 80% I sure wont like 99%


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

i would LOVE to own one...my limited income prohibits it tho---due to old shoulder injuries & repairs it would make a TON of sense to me to own one!


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Former Staff Shooter*

I loved the bows, didn't like the grips. I am a finger shooter and I shot these bows with just 1 finger holding the string. After the 99% let off, you only hold about a pound on the string. Paul did a great job with these bows and treated his shooting staff very well. I would like to see the bows updated a little in design a little.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was always interested in the 29" ATA model. I talked to Tink about em a few years back...pretty neat.


----------



## Concept_Arhcery (Jul 15, 2008)

Though our company is still small right now, but rapidly growing, we haven't had a big number of staff shooters at the IBO and ASA shoots. 

One of our past staff shooters won the state IBO shoot up in Michigan. Bob Miller, Concept's Shoot Director, has placed very well for us at last years IBO - 3rd place in worlds. He did well in the 1st and 2nd legs as well. He's a little off this year, but these bows are capably of being very accurate! His stats/bio will be posted soon on our website, http://www.conceptarchery.com/team_concept.html

As most of you know, Concept Archery has been bought out and is under new ownership. We have a lot of exciting and new changes coming to Concept including a couple of new bows (one being released in Sept/Oct). The grips have been modified and now are a smaller grip. We hope to soon offer optional side plates.

Good luck to all and happy shooting.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*bows*

The bows shoot well and are well made and Paul did a good job with the bow I just found a bow that I could shoot better. I have a 2007 Concept Orion for sale if any one is interisted for a great price. Bob Miller is a great fellow and I hope him the best. The bow is Candy apple red faded to black with clear coat and has bransdale limbs on the bow


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

I shot for Concept a couple years ago..I enjoyed shooting it, shoots well...just needs to be some minor adjustments made to it...needs to be cleaner and the grip was harsh....as far as being stable I would have to agree...nothing there to let you creep up...I also shot it using back tension.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i know i'd like to shoot one just to see if i would like it or not.. none around my neck of the woods


----------



## Concept_Archery (Jul 22, 2008)

kennie,
I just sent you a pm.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Great Bows and Great People*

Concept bows are made of the finest quality material. They shoot fast , accurate,and smooth,quiet.
Try one and see for yourself.


----------



## qdubya (Jul 13, 2008)

kennie said:


> i know i'd like to shoot one just to see if i would like it or not.. none around my neck of the woods



Ditto, I have gone to the website many times to look, but there isn't a dealer anywhere close to me. I like the concept though, no pun intended. Look like great bows.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*ttt*

this is a great comp. and bow


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Concept Forum on web site*

Concept Archery Weg site has a new forum where concept bow owners or just ant body can talk about archery,3D and FITA and hunting.Give this a LOOK.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Haven't heard much about them around our area.nice looking bows.
May need to get dealer info to look at.


----------



## Concept_Archery (Jul 22, 2008)

Bburg,

Our dealer info can be downloaded off of this page or any of our dealer pages.
http://www.conceptarchery.com/dealer_locations.html

We offer a risk free 2 week trial for any dealer. We put a temp charge on a credit card, ship a bow to you for two weeks of testing and if you decide to keep it, we require a second purchase. If you decide to send it back, you pay for return shipping and we refund your credit card. At most it costs you $15-20 to see if you would like to become a dealer.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept bows*

great bows.
ttt


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Concept_Arhcery said:


> We have a lot of exciting and new changes coming to Concept including a couple of new bows (one being released in Sept/Oct). The grips have been modified and now are a smaller grip. We hope to soon offer optional side plates.


any "PICS" of the new re-designed bows ???


----------



## droyh44 (Sep 24, 2008)

I recently purchased the COncept P50 from Kurt Wille at the factory. He set it up for me and shipped it. I took it to my local archery guru's and had them install the rest, sight, peep and then they shot it. The mechanics liked it.:wink:
I am now shooting the FOBs through the DropZone rest and it is beautiful.
It is wonderful to hold almost nothing while trying to aim. My 67 yo body doesn't stay as steady as it did years ago so the 99% letoff is a blessing.
This bow may not be to everyone's liking...but that's personal taste. I have shot most brands and can shoot most of them. I just happen to like this one best. My past favorite was a well known brand.
My aim is as good as it is going to get....with all the help I'm getting from the equipment. Thank goodness for innovations. I hope the bow mfgr's keep coming up with new and impressive improvements for us seasoned archers, hunters and general outdoorsmen.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

The C-32 looks interesting.. but there are no dealers anywhere Minnesota. That makes it difficult to test one out. When you get them out here, I will definately give one a shot.


----------



## gguare (Apr 29, 2004)

I am a dealer in PA. and have sold a couple of the bows and the people were very satisfied with the ones they purchased. It takes some getting used to at 99% letoff. The ones I sold and the one I have in stock yet could be set at 80% letoff if you could not shoot the 99% letoff. I sold 3 to people with shoulder and back problems that would of had to quit shooting or go to a crossbow and they didn't like the crossbow option. I even someone send me on from Utah he bought used that needed a lighter draw weight and shorter length that had shoulder problems.Got him straightened out and he sent me a list of game he has taken with his. I feel they are great bows and was surprised the first time I shot one how quiet and the speed for 99% letoff. Looking forward to seeing the new bows. Paul was great to deal with.Will need to contact the new owners and see if I could get a peek at the new one when it hits the streets.


----------



## Concept_Arhcery (Jul 15, 2008)

The new one will be hitting the streets come December. Titled "The Believer," it will be available in God's Country Camo with Christian symbols cut into the riser, and "The Believer G1" which will have regular cut outs and decorated in the Next G1 camo. 

Parallel limb
33-1/8" ATA
8" Brace
313+ fps IBO

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=776401

More info will be posted soon at www.ConceptArchery.com


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows*

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*great bows guys*

keep this up


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*Believer G1*

The believer looks like a really nice bow!


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows nice people*

ttt


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Do the new bows have Barnsdale limbs on them.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Best bows 80 to 99% adjustable LET-OFF*

Ttt


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept bows*

Concept bows are the next step in the food chain.They are fast quiet and very well built, of all U.S.A. parts.The two men that own Concept are very nice and God fearing men.
First came the compound by Alan,then 30% let-off,50%,65%75 to 80%.
99% IS JUST THE NEXT STEP,WITH GREAT CONTROL AND ACCURACY.
TRY ONE TODAY.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

keep this up top, great guys to deal with


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great guns single cam fast are concept fast*

ttt


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*as good as they get*

great bows


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

keep it at the top


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Great bows for 09 out soon*

ttt
www.conceptarchery.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Take god with ya*

Check these out


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

got my c99 in today. Talk about one good shooting bow! Service from these guys is #1! Kurt is an awesome guy to deal with and will help you anyway he can.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt keep this up


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Concept bows*

Many dealers out there have several bow lines and are afraid of a new bow.Concept has been out for 6 years and still going.Yes the company was sold last year and this makes it only better.The new owners are great to work with plus no waiting for bows because they have a great inventory in stock.If you are a dealer thinking about a new line,try Concept 99% to 80% let off bow,very:shade: fast single cam bows.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*just try one*

Great people and greas Bows


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*glad you like*

GATORFOOTBALL ,Great that you like your C99. I know the guys at Concept and they are great folks.
Shot well with your all American.


----------



## yooper_sjd (Dec 14, 2008)

bump to the top; Not a concept owner, but know the working of the bow and cam system well. Use to have a 99% let off, needed it. I am a disabled vet with neck, back and shoulder problems. Was able to pull 65lb pull with the 99 let off and hold forever. the problem with forever was i would get shakey and waiver all over. But the overall draw was wonderful. 

These gentlemen do deserve a round of applause, and love the new grip line  wonder if concept got a cammo type or green colored grip?
Just awondering.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Good Bow*

Good that you liked the C99 bows.and thank you for your response.I know the people at Concept thank you.
I am the old owner of Concept Archery,that I have nolonger anything to do with the company,I STILL BELIEVE THAT THE BOWS I DESIGNED ARE GREAT AND BUILT VERY WELL.THE NEW OWNERS,SINCE OCT. 2007,ARE DEDICATED TO BRINGING YOU THE BEST BUILT ALL AMERICAN BOW ON THE MARKET.
WWW.conceptarchery.com


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

i know alot of people didn't care for the old grips, but these new grips they have on these bows are AWESOME! and very well built! Great bow company and Great guys! keep this up.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Grips*

Will the new grips fit the old modles of bows?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I had an Orion.That was a nice bow!


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Powdercoating?*

Anyone have any pics of these bows with powdercoating?


----------



## yooper_sjd (Dec 14, 2008)

bumper


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*New bows for 2009*

Concept bows are well built from all American parts. Start out the new year right.Try a Concept Bow and see for yourself how nice the shoot.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great new year,new bows*

Concept Bows are all American built.Try one and you may just find out how easy they are to shoot and the great speed of a high let off single cam bow.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*I too*

would like to shoot one, nothing to creep make sense, it would be interesting to compare to my under rotated low letoff cam

it would really seem like the ticket for guys like my dad who have bad backs but don't wanna go to a crossbow


----------



## DOER (Dec 19, 2005)

*concept bow*

I purchased 2 concept bows in 2007 and I still love them both.I have more than a year with both 3d and hunting and I can say that the bows are the easy bows I have shot.I have and Orion and a c32 and both do very well.Try a Concept bow ,as I did and you may get hooked.


----------



## SUNSPOT (Jan 27, 2006)

*my orion*

I can say to any one that the Concept bows are great.My Orion is the  most easy bow i have shot.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

Great Bows. All parts are made here in the good ole USA. try one of these bows you will not regret it. :teeth:


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

and yes im pretty positive these new grips will fit the older models.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept*

Is Concept at the ATA show?


----------



## sibowfisher (Jan 8, 2009)

*concept bow*

My wife owns a Concept Mini 29, and she lets me play with it once in awhile. In my opinion it is one of the quietest, vibration free bows I have ever shot. Very forgiving and fast. Plus she can hold it all day and still hit what she is aiming at. Soon, we will be a 2 Concept family.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Bigtim*

Bigtim, contact Concept about your father.I am sure they can help you with a bow.When I owned Concept and was in Nebraska,I had a older man from the Chicago area come out to bird hunt.He came to eat at the Hotel I was staying at in Spring View.
.He and I started talking and he was saying about how his grandson wanted him to go bowhunting but was unable to pull or hold a bow.Itold him to come by the plant in Bassett and I was sure I had a bow that he could shoot.He came buy on his way home and I had him try a 40LB P50 AT 28 INCH DRAW.NOT ONLY WAS HE ABLE TO PULL THE BOW BUT HE COULD HOLD WITH NO PROBLEM.
He came back the next year and told me how great the bow was and he did go bow hunting with his grandson.
All I coud say was thanks and I was glad that he had gotten to go bow hunting again.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

up to the top


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows.*

Hay people,try a Concept 99 to 80% let off bow and see for your self how easy it is to hold,draw to a rock solid wall,shoot back tension and hold steady on the target. 3D or hunting,these bows will do the job and do it well.
www.conceptarchery.com


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Great bows*

Try the 2009 line of Concept bows. I think you will find that the 99 to 80 adjustable let off will fit your every need.
www.conceptarchery.com


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

GReat customer service, and great bows!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting Bows. To be Honest, I've hardly knew anything about this company. I'm keeping the Link for future reference. I'm looking for a Smooth Accurate bow for down the road. Looks like there are no dealers in the NorthWest. Simon


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows dealers*

ttt


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

We are featuring the C-32 by Concept in our latest _FieldTrips_ Episode: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOQik06ZQYo

Here's a review of the Mini-29 by Concept:
http://www.theheritagehunters.com/content_admin/?p=503







_Note: Heritage Hunters is a non-commercial website that seeks to preserve the unique hunting traditions of hunters from all walks of life_


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Ckeck out the movies*

Ttt


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*great bows*

Well these are some great bows and have one up for a quick sale for 200.00 to the first bidder


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept bows*

ttt


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*bow for sale*

the bow is still for sale


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll give you my Firecat for one of the Believer bows!


----------



## ReinyRooster (Mar 16, 2009)

Just bought a Concept 99 today. Needed something lighter due to a bad shoulder. Am impressed.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows good company*

ttt


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

who's a dealer on here ?? PM me


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

Great Company Great bows!


----------



## Bowbender13 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ttt*

To The Top for The Top


----------

